
Mobile networks caught selling your emergency location data to bounty hunters - chb
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/02/08/mobile_companies_selling_locations/
======
adetrest
In a country where everything and everyone is for sale, this is hardly
surprising unfortunately.

------
kartan
> Privacy advocates stunned that explicit rules ignored, blame head of FCC

A fox guarding the henhouse.

------
throwaway98121
I try to ignore politics, but how do republicans justify this kind of abuse?
Isn’t this simply regulatory capture by the telecoms?

